# A composer's adjective



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you like, match a composer with one adjective, maybe the first that comes to mind. Just one per post, please! I'll start.

Mozart: Subtle.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bartok: authentic


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Scriabin: seductive


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Beethoven: indescribable


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Joachim Raff: prolific


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Sibelius: Elemental


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Scriabin: seductive


I might say intoxicating but seductive works just as well.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mahler: Endearing


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Haydn: gracious


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bruckner: austere.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Bach: Prolific
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*. . . in more ways than one . . . . *


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Hindemith: comprehensive


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

J.S. Bach: profound


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

John Cage: silent (sounds best when he's silent)


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Vivaldi: vivacious


----------



## camus (Jun 24, 2010)

Dmitri Shostakovich: Undefeatable


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Chopin: poetic

(Which is actually short of what this site will allow to be posted. So I guess you'll never see my offering. Alas ….)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Puccini: Kleenexstatic


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Englebert Humperdinck: one-trick


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bellini: Evocative


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikovsky: Emotional


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Boulez: Serial .......


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Handel: rotund …………….


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Berlioz: Ecstasy


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Nielsen: Inextinguishable


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Satie: satierical


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Pierre Boulez: Ultraviolent


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Britten: [del]Poetic[/del]. I see someone else has bagged that one further up. OK, then: Truthful


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Faure: elegant..................


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Donizetti: Genius ....................


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Gesualdo - Psychotic


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Webern - Concise


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mahler - Crapulous


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev: Devilish


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Mussorgsky - Intoxicating


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Glass - miniminiminiminiminiminiminimalist


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Debussy: sensuous


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Orff: OFortunate


----------



## Texas Chain Saw Mazurka (Nov 1, 2009)

Wagner: Wagnerian


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Berg: Voluptuous


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Bruch: underrated


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Leifs: Loud...................


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Schumann: Passionate


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Paul Hindemith: Dispassionate


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Beethoven: Götterfunkenish


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Brahms: Lordly ...


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Poulenc: Quirky


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mendelssohn: Juvenile


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Widor: Organic ...................


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Holst - Cosmic....


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Delius - Dreamy


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Ligeti: Otherworldly


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Wagner: Epic . . .


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Debussy: Subtle


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Beethoven: Masculine


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ralph VW: Emissions.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Schumann: Androgynous


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Henri Dutilleux: Scintillating


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Joachim Raff: Vielschrieber


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Geirr Tveitt: Flammable


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Ralph VW: Emissions.


Since that isn't an adjective, I will not laugh.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Faure: Ethereal


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Schubert: Winterized


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola: Truncated


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Khrennikov - sphincteral


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pachelbel - Canonical


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Satie: Pear-shaped


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Carl Ruggles - Rugged


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

............................


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

................................


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

John Cage: Prepared


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Warlock: magical


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Elgar: Nobilmente


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

It was a nice little thread about describing composers, but now it's just got silly!

But I mean this one: Hans Rott: bittersweet


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

John Cage: Chancy


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2020)

Joe Brahms: anally retentive


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

J.S Bach: Well-Tempered


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Dvorak: Authentic


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Ravel: Ear Candy (not an adjective, but couldn't resist)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weber: Inviting.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tchaikovsky: Careless (in ordering beverages, at least)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Chausson: noncyclic


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Vivaldi: seasonal


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mozart: tonal-icious!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Messiaen: Ecstatic


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Penderecki: polymorphous


----------

